# Bronze catapult i been working on



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Think it as tern out ok hope you like it thanks pete


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's absolutely gorgeous Pete! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is beautiful!!! Very sensuous ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Gorgeous! Is it sand cast? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Nice one Pete!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Beautiful!! That shimmer!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! What else can you say? Wow!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Marco. said:


> Gorgeous! Is it sand cast? Thanks for sharing.


Yes it is green sand cast


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

We now have the name for this catapult it will go by the name of Pegasus Here is the cast Aluminum






version


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

When they are in production let me know. I'd be interested in one.

winnie


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

I like it very much. Great looking slingshots !!!


----------

